# Mental illness is not a character defect.



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2017)

It saddens me that after all the exposure given the realities of mental illness, old stereotypes persist. For every person shambling along the street, broken, apart from "society," or locked up in jail or mental institutions because of violent or unsafe behaviours, there are thousands who appear outwardly "normal." it is estimated that 

seventy percent of the population will suffer some form of mental illness in their lifetime, more often than not depression, trauma, or substance abuse related. Of course, personality disorders, Schizophrenia, Bipolar Disorder etc, affect a small proportion of the populace as well. I have made no secret of the fact that I have PTSD, in spite of which I manage to be a practicing psychologist. My situation is far from unique. Yes, some 

mentally ill people are too disabled to work, but bravely make the best of a difficult situation. It takes enormous courage to live with mental illness, we deserve far better than to be dismissed and denigrated 
through contemptuous language. As a psychotherapist I know the damage this can cause, as a person who is a 
trauma survivor, I have experienced it first hand. Please people, think before you speak, there but for a twist of fate go any of you.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 5, 2017)

So true, Shalimar- thanks for posting this.  A person's [good]mental health can take a drastic turn for the worse, though unforeseen circumstances.    

Alot of folks take their good fortune{mental health] for granted.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 5, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> It saddens me that after all the exposure given the realities of mental illness, old stereotypes persist. For every person shambling along the street, broken, apart from "society," or locked up in jail or mental institutions because of violent or unsafe behaviours, there are thousands who appear outwardly "normal." it is estimated that
> 
> seventy percent of the population will suffer some form of mental illness in their lifetime, more often than not depression, trauma, or substance abuse related. Of course, personality disorders, Schizophrenia, Bipolar Disorder etc, affect a small proportion of the populace as well. I have made no secret of the fact that I have PTSD, in spite of which I manage to be a practicing psychologist. My situation is far from unique. Yes, some
> 
> ...



Thank you for this topic Shali.  I, too, have PTSD and have had a lot of serious depression.  I understand the stigma attached to mental illness and know how you and many are working to try to dispel it.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2017)

You are most welcome, Tn and Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 5, 2017)

Here is an article I found that shows how stereotypes can effect those with mental illness:


> *STEREOTYPE: People with mental illness are dangerous and unpredictable.* This is the most prevalent stereotype about people with mental health conditions. It is reinforced on a daily basis by popular media, including the news media. Several studies have found that news coverage of people with mental illness in the United States are far more likely to be about violence than news coverage in other countries.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
> *REALITY: *[FONT=&quot]Most people with mental illness never commit acts of violence and are more likely than others to be victims of violence. The reality is that people who do not have mental health conditions commit most violent crimes. In fact, according to data from the National Epidemiologic Survey on Alcohol and Related Conditions, only 3% of people with mental illness are violent. That means 97% of people with mental illness are not violent. [/FONT]





http://scattergoodfoundation.org/stereotypes#.WJgBeRsrJRY


----------



## Wilberforce (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you Shalimar for an excellent summary.

As you know I too was a counsellor for many years so I see what you see.

I am blessed in that I had an excellent childhhood, a wonderful marriage and have never suffered  even from  depression so cannot relate firsthand to anyone with a mental illness but I have had family members that have. 

My daughter is severely Bi Polar and I deal with that on a daily basis, from one hour to another her husband and I are never sure how she will be. She is seen weekly by a psychiatrist and has been hospitalized many times.

When she is at a regular level  which is not as often as we would like ,she is the sweetest caring person one could ever hope to meet and is loved by many people, but her extremes are sudden and very intense.

We are lucky in that our friends are very kind to my daughter and we are very appreciative of that but I have been told behind her back many things that were from patronizing to downright stupid, one person even suggested her husband and I would be kinder to have her commited permanently I just shook my head and walked away. The misinformation is unbelievable.  Even regarding  my husband Alzheimer's I have heard some very strange comments. One person even blamed me because I cooked in aluminum pots.

I often wonder why people don't just find out about these things, almost everyone knows someone who could be a sufferer and it would be easier all round if folks would just educate them selves.

If my daughter read some of the comments I have seen on here she would be in the bottom of her closet for a week

Thank you for posting ,

XX Sincerely Jeannine


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> Thank you Shalimar for an excellent summary.
> 
> As you know I too was a counsellor for many years so I see what you see.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting Jeannine, my best wishes to all your family. Yes, I imagine your daughter would be upset. Hugs. Sadly, for many it remains easier to judge than to understand.


----------



## Anomaly 73 (Apr 17, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you for this topic Shali.  I, too, have PTSD and have had a lot of serious depression.  I understand the stigma attached to mental illness and know how you and many are working to try to dispel it.



This interchange was touching...and relevant for me. I was misdiagnosed as Bipolar when in fact, I had been suffering from PTSD. I dropped the medication two years ago, the same day I quit tobacco...life's been improving ever since. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2017)

Anomaly 73 said:


> This interchange was touching...and relevant for me. I was misdiagnosed as Bipolar when in fact, I had been suffering from PTSD. I dropped the medication two years ago, the same day I quit tobacco...life's been improving ever since. Thanks to both of you.


You are most welcome. Congratulations on being able to find what works for you.


----------



## Anomaly 73 (Apr 18, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> You are most welcome. Congratulations on being able to find what works for you.


 Thanks. BTW...you do* not* live in the southernmost area of Canada (from greeting to Wintermint). My cousin lives just across from it (Windsor, Ontario) in Detroit.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 18, 2017)

Anomaly 73 said:


> This interchange was touching...and relevant for me. I was misdiagnosed as Bipolar when in fact, I had been suffering from PTSD. I dropped the medication two years ago, the same day I quit tobacco...life's been improving ever since. Thanks to both of you.


:love_heart:


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> It saddens me that after all the exposure given the realities of mental illness, old stereotypes persist. For every person shambling along the street, broken, apart from "society," or locked up in jail or mental institutions because of violent or unsafe behaviours, there are thousands who appear outwardly "normal." it is estimated that
> 
> seventy percent of the population will suffer some form of mental illness in their lifetime, more often than not depression, trauma, or substance abuse related. Of course, personality disorders, Schizophrenia, Bipolar Disorder etc, affect a small proportion of the populace as well. I have made no secret of the fact that I have PTSD, in spite of which I manage to be a practicing psychologist. My situation is far from unique. Yes, some
> 
> ...


You are a very brave woman Shalimar and I applaud your courage. 
Memtal illness definitely is stigmatized but the world is changing and people are being educated. 



Ruthanne said:


> Here is an article I found that shows how stereotypes can effect those with mental illness:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a well known documented fact that many people with mental disorder detest any form of violence. For many, violence is the very reason they have mental disorders.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 3, 2018)

Keesha said:


> You are a very brave woman Shalimar and I applaud your courage.
> Memtal illness definitely is stigmatized but the world is changing and people are being educated.
> 
> 
> ...


Bingo! In fact, more often than not, such individuals are among the most compassionate people you will ever meet. Why? Because they have been to Hell and back.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 3, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Bingo! In fact, more often than not, such individuals are among the most compassionate people you will ever meet. Why? Because they have been to Hell and back.



Precisely! :thankyou:


----------

